# How often do you handle your herps?



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What do you own and how often do you handle it? If at all?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Ball python: not very often _maybe_ once a month.

ATB: never, only time it's ever out of it's cage is during cage cleaning.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Green Tree Python: Once a week, maybe twice a week. He's still a neonate and his spinal cord is very fragile.

Red Tail Boa: One a day or once every other day depending on shedding and feeding.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

2 Australian Water Dragons, Physignathus lesueurrii.

They are both very young so I handle them once a day about 30 minutes to an hour total time on a daily basis.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

same as most hardly neva apart frm when cleaning tank out.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I take my beardie out about three times a week. He usually just sits and chills on my shoulder while I do some work or reading for school. I take the ijcp out about once a week. And the turtles come out about once a week for a run. The pacman frog only comes out for cage cleanings - but even then I don't handle him directly.


----------



## Skribbles (Aug 9, 2006)

2 Nigerian Uromastyx - Give them a little back rub everyday when they get there food and let them nibble on my hands for a few minutes (no teeth). I try and take them out once a week but it can be a pain in the ass. One of them runs and hides under the deepfreeze the second she is out. The other girl just lays around on my stomach/shoulder.


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

blue eye blond banded California kingsnake - every other day

and my pride and joy my milk (L.T. Syspila)/King(L.P. knoblochi) mix -- every day


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

i handle my snakes when their cages need to be cleaned the same goes for my turtles and geckos.
my beardies( a vitticeps and an henrylawsoni) get handled once/twice a week.


----------



## 911 (Jun 30, 2006)

what happen to my post? it was a joke sorry

*it was removed as it was not funny....or relevent to this thread.*CK


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I thought Marcel's post might confuse many of you ....so I place here a list of the species of "Bearded Dragons"....(note only barbata, vitticeps, and henrylawsoni are common in our country, with vitticeps by far being the most common)..

Bearded dragon (_Pogona barbata_)

Lawson's or Rankin's dragon (_Pogona henrylawsoni_)

Small scaled dragon (_Pogona microlepidota_)

Western bearded dragon (_Pogona minima_)

Dwarf bearded dragon (_Pogona minor_)

North-West bearded dragon (_Pogona mitchelli_)

Nullarbor bearded dragon (_Pogona nullarbor_)

Inland or Central bearded dragon (_Pogona vitticeps_)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

my two bearded dragons get handled 2 to 3 times a week- but ill pet them or whatever everytime the lid comes off... i dont think i "handle" them enough so i figure atleast if i make some contact with them it will be better than ignoring them, and it seems to be?


----------

